# How does driving record affects employment decision?



## mchung (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

This is the first time I posted in this forum, and what an informative and useful forum this is! I am a newly graduated emt-b in bay area, California. I have read through many threads and realized how competitive it is to get a job in the area; fortunately I was invited to an interview for pro-transport fresh out of training.

Now, I am ready to pitch myself the best I can; no other companies are hiring right now and this might be my only chance to get a job close to home. I am worried, however, about a speeding ticket I got in 09/2010. It hasn't been erased and is 1 point on my record. Will this be a big difference maker in the hiring process? Can someone who has been on the hiring board offer me their opinion? Any advice or insider tip regarding the whole interview thing is greatly appreciated also .

I have tried searching for a post before posting, sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 4, 2012)

Generally 1 point won't matter. With that said if you were placed against a candidate with everything else equal but with a clean driving record they will generally be picked over you but that's no an absolute.

There are plenty of people out there with points on their driving records who are employed in EMS though.

Good luck!


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 4, 2012)

Don't raise the point unless they ask, then simply tell them what it is. If it was not a case where really bad judgement and/or drinking/drugs were involved, it might not matter.


----------



## leoemt (Sep 4, 2012)

For some companies it is a huge issue because of their insurance requirements. The company I work for will not hire you if you have had ANY traffic violations within the last 3 years. That is a requirement set forth by the insurance company. 

Other companies won't care too much. Usually the larger companies such as AMR will be the ones to overlook minor infractions as they have different insurance policies. 

Ultimately, it will be the decision of the insurance company as to whether accept you or not. I know several people who were hired only to be let go because the insurance company would not approve them.


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 4, 2012)

You only have 1 ticket? 

Don't worry about it.

 I know people that are constantly on their second moving violation and the third means termination. Or that were hired with one and have to watch out when they get a second.


----------



## Shepard (Sep 4, 2012)

First of all Congrats on getting an interview around here.
Second, having a speeding ticket may negatively affect your chances. There are possibly hundreds of people who want a job there, many with perfect histories. I personally know three or four people. Don't bring it up in the initial interview unless asked. But don't lie.
Also, don't get discouraged. You can't get the job if you don't go there and give it your absolute best shot. As Rob said, next to someone with a perfect record they're more likely to get picked. So sell yourself!


----------



## mchung (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I sincerely hope pro-transport insurance company doesn't mind that 1 point; I feel so ready to go out and rock patients with my BLS skills. This is hardly the first time I get interviewed but I have never been so nervous <_<.

This is completely off topic, but I just got an email from Golden State Ambulance asking for follow up documents after submitting my resume 1 week ago (today must be my lucky day). They ask for verification of FEMA AWR 160 for any Santa Clara county workers. I have passed all IS3, 100,200,700,800, but I could not find any link to take AWR 160 online. Signing up for the site requires a company address to send course completion verification to, which I would not have since I am not employed yet. What do I do? Does anyone know a link I could actually take this course online?

Best.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 4, 2012)

My boss was like visibly excited when she saw that i have nothing on my driving record. "This is one reason we hire young people, they don't have destroyed records!"


----------

